# $140 of eShop Credit.....What to get?



## Nerd House (Feb 20, 2015)

*I don't have a Wii U, just a 3DS.

Looking at maybe the following:

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
Shovel Knight

What would you guys suggest?*

*I already have:


Spoiler



Super Smash Bros
Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Bravely Default
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Mario and Luigi: Dream Team
Super Mario 3D Land
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Final Fantasy Theatrythym: Curtain Call
Rune Factory 4
Etrian Odyssey Untold: Millienium Girl
Etrian Odyssey 4: Legends of the Titan
Yu-Gi-Oh ZEXAL: World Duel Carnival
Fantasy Life
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
Shin Megami Tensei IV
Pokemon Y
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Nintendogs + Cats: French Bulldog Edition
Pokemon Battle Trozei
KAMI


*


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 20, 2015)

I'd say Monster Hunter  and Majoras Mask deinately and Pokemon


----------



## LaurenPuzzle (Feb 20, 2015)

Pokemon alpha sapphire!


----------



## Coach (Feb 20, 2015)

Pokemon Or / Pokemon As
Harmoknight
VVVVVV


----------



## Beardo (Feb 20, 2015)

Majora's Maskkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Duh


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 20, 2015)

1st.  Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
2nd. Majora's Mask 3D
3rd.  Monster Hunter 4


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 20, 2015)

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate


----------



## Cory (Feb 20, 2015)

shovel knight, mm3ds


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 20, 2015)

I'd say Majoras Mask!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 20, 2015)

The better question is, why would you buy them digitally???


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 20, 2015)

Tales of the Abyss?


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 20, 2015)

Poke'mon Art Academy. Someone told me it's a wonderful game.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 20, 2015)

pokemon and monster hunter


----------



## JCnator (Feb 20, 2015)

I would get Majora's Mask 3D, Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate and Shovel Knight. These are pretty much the best choices out of the many other games that are available now.
If for some reason, you haven't experienced Xenoblade Chronicles on the Wii, then there's the New 3DS port that's worth spending your leftover eShop credit. It will be available in April 10th this year.


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> The better question is, why would you buy them digitally???



*1) Faster load/save times.
2) I like having many games on hand at any given time.
3) I tend to lose game cards if I have too many.*



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I would get Majora's Mask 3D, Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate and Shovel Knight. These are pretty much the best choices out of the many other games that are available now.
> If for some reason, you haven't experienced Xenoblade Chronicles on the Wii, then there's the New 3DS port that's worth spending your leftover eShop credit. It will be available in April 10th this year.



*I have Xenoblade on Wii already, but I would LOVE to play it on the go. I'll probably save a bit of credit for it, but I have to drop one of the other games for it.

I have Monster Hunter Freedom Unite on PSP and couldn't get into it....would MH4U be worth trying out? It seems to have a lot of content, which is what I like to get out of my games.*


----------



## Mizu (Feb 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> The better question is, why would you buy them digitally???



$140 of eShop Credit, and Nintendo will never allow us a refund for eShop Credits to real life money lol  .
Platformers - New Super Mario Bros 2, Kirby: Triple Deluxe
Pokemon - Pokemon Alpha Sapphire or Omega Ruby or even get Pokemon X
Racing - Mario Kart 7?


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 20, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *1) Faster load/save times.
> 2) I like having many games on hand at any given time.
> 3) I tend to lose game cards if I have too many.*


I guess so, but it's the whole "I'm done with this game..." that would eventually come to mind and you wouldn't be able to get any money back for it.

Also Monster Hunter 4 is fantastic to me, personally, it's got a great story and alot of post-game content after you beat the "final boss" the Shagaru Magala.

Its got tons of weapon and armor choices, I'd however give the demo a try before thinking about buying it, the Demo has local and online play so you can see how Multiplayer handles out.


----------



## n64king (Feb 20, 2015)

Chibi-Robo Photo Finder


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 20, 2015)

Definitely Pokemon Alpha Sapphire, Majora's Mask 3D, and Shovel Knight, and Monster Hunter seems like a fun game, also you should get Steamworld Dig.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 20, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I would get Majora's Mask 3D, Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate and Shovel Knight. These are pretty much the best choices out of the many other games that are available now.
> If for some reason, you haven't experienced Xenoblade Chronicles on the Wii, then there's the New 3DS port that's worth spending your leftover eShop credit. It will be available in April 10th this year.



the port looks sooooooooooooo ugly though


----------



## pillow bunny (Feb 20, 2015)

there's no colon in fire emblem awakening

not that it matters bc it sucks anyways. try sacrificing it into a volcano for more eshop credit.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 20, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> there's no colon in fire emblem awakening
> 
> not that it matters bc it sucks anyways. try sacrificing it into a volcano for more eshop credit.



oh no


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 20, 2015)

why do you even have this much credit anyways?


----------



## pillow bunny (Feb 20, 2015)

also why do you have like 5000 games


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 20, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> also you should get Steamworld Dig.



*I have that on Steam *



LambdaDelta said:


> why do you even have this much credit anyways?



*Bought it for upcoming releases, but I'm impatient. XD
*



pillow bunny said:


> also why do you have like 5000 games



*I'm a collector. And I actually play them all.*



pillow bunny said:


> there's no colon in fire emblem awakening
> 
> not that it matters bc it sucks anyways. try sacrificing it into a volcano for more eshop credit.



*It has a colon. Check the wiki.
Also I have quite enjoyed it so far. *


----------



## SockHead (Feb 20, 2015)

mario kart is a must!~!!!! (if u got friends who still wanna play)


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 20, 2015)

SockHead said:


> mario kart is a must!~!!!! (if u got friends who still wanna play)



*Not a fan of Mario Kart, never have been. Not a fan of racing games in general. 
I don't know anyone else in real life who even owns a 3DS....It's just me :/*


----------



## SockHead (Feb 20, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *Not a fan of Mario Kart, never have been. Not a fan of racing games in general.
> I don't know anyone else in real life who even owns a 3DS....It's just me :/*



i meant online friends. i never play with my irl friends


----------



## Jaebeommie (Feb 20, 2015)

My collection of games greatly resembles yours! If you're a fan of SMT4, I'd reccomend getting SMT Devil Survivor 2 when it comes out in May.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 21, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> there's no colon in fire emblem awakening
> 
> not that it matters bc it sucks anyways. try sacrificing it into a volcano for more eshop credit.



That belongs in the unpopular gaming opinions thread. Jk hah

Buy lots of virtual console.
How much memory does your SD have that you can even consider $140 worth of retail downloads?


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 21, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> That belongs in the unpopular gaming opinions thread. Jk hah
> 
> Buy lots of virtual console.
> How much memory does your SD have that you can even consider $140 worth of retail downloads?



*32GB

Upgrading my N3DS MicroSD to a 64GB.*


----------



## pillow bunny (Feb 21, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *
> It has a colon. Check the wiki.
> Also I have quite enjoyed it so far. *



no it doesn't. check the boxart. also that wiki sucks, there's a better one

but then again i guess this post was just written ironically, no one could ever like that game

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranges_ate_you said:


> That belongs in the unpopular gaming opinions thread. Jk hah



but white text is already for unpopular opinions anyways


----------



## Jaebeommie (Feb 21, 2015)

Does it _really_ matter whether or not you put a colon in the title? If you want to put a colon, put a colon. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 21, 2015)

Save for Codename S.T.E.A.M.


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 21, 2015)

*So far I have gotten Shovel Knight and Majora's Mask.

Probably going to save the rest for Xenoblade Chronicles 3D and something else in the future. Perhaps Etrian Mystery Dungeon? *


----------



## JJarmon (Feb 21, 2015)

I suggest all of those games from the first post.


----------



## pillow bunny (Feb 22, 2015)

Jaebeommie said:


> Does it _really_ matter whether or not you put a colon in the title? If you want to put a colon, put a colon. It's not that big of a deal.



how would you feel if i constantly said Aniamil-Crosyng NewLeef or something all the time


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 22, 2015)

*Ordered a 64GB Micro SDHC Card. Hope it works!*

*I'm heavily debating going ahead and getting Pokemon Alpha Sapphire, but if it's anything like Pokemon Y I probably won't ever finish it...Even though I loved Gen 3 and put over 2000 hours into my GBA copy of Sapphire :/*


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 22, 2015)

Majora's Mask and Pok?mon!


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 22, 2015)

Majoras mask, alpha sapphire and vvvvvv are great games


----------



## pillow bunny (Feb 23, 2015)

i reccomend Aniamil-Crosyng NewLeef

- - - Post Merge - - -

majora's mask looks fun u should get that


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 23, 2015)

Majoras mask


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 23, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *Ordered a 64GB Micro SDHC Card. Hope it works!*
> 
> *I'm heavily debating going ahead and getting Pokemon Alpha Sapphire, but if it's anything like Pokemon Y I probably won't ever finish it...Even though I loved Gen 3 and put over 2000 hours into my GBA copy of Sapphire :/*



Trust me Pokemon Alpha Sapphire is a million times more enjoyable than Y was!  I didn't get hooked on Y but Alpha Sapphire was a big improvement.


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 23, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *So far I have gotten Shovel Knight and Majora's Mask.
> *





DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Trust me Pokemon Alpha Sapphire is a million times more enjoyable than Y was!  I didn't get hooked on Y but Alpha Sapphire was a big improvement.



*I might give it a shot. How close do they stick to the original games?*


----------



## pocky (Feb 23, 2015)

You already have a bunch of the games I was going to recommend. So the only recommendation I got left is Tomodachi Life. I wasn't planning on buying it because the idea of playing with my Miis sounded really dumb to me, but then I actually played it and... WOW! I'm seriously hooked. This is probably one of the funniest games I've ever played xD


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 23, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *I might give it a shot. How close do they stick to the original games?*



The story is Generally the same but they're are alot more added bonuses like the fact that you can now soar across the sky, you can catch over 20 legendaries in the game (around 30 if you have both copies of omega ruby and alpha sapphire) and now they have primal evolution for groudon/kyogre depending which version you get. I still have alot to do in the game but I'm around 100 hours in.


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 23, 2015)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> The story is Generally the same but they're are alot more added bonuses like the fact that you can now soar across the sky, you can catch over 20 legendaries in the game (around 30 if you have both copies of omega ruby and alpha sapphire) and now they have primal evolution for groudon/kyogre depending which version you get. I still have alot to do in the game but I'm around 100 hours in.



*Thanks for the insight 
I'm still on the fence about it but in the meantime I managed to score download codes on another website for Starfox 64 3D and Kid Icarus: Uprising. Now I can trade in my physical copies for something else xD*


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Feb 24, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *Thanks for the insight
> I'm still on the fence about it but in the meantime I managed to score download codes on another website for Starfox 64 3D and Kid Icarus: Uprising. Now I can trade in my physical copies for something else xD*



That's awesome!! Haha
Well if you have enough to get pokemon AS than I strongly suggest you give it a chance. Resident Evil Revelations is Another amazing game and you can get it for 20 in the eshop if your into that type of game. Good luck! ^-^


----------



## Money Hunter (Feb 24, 2015)

pokemon and majoras mask. I don't care much for monster hunter.


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 25, 2015)

*I've decided that I'm going to beat Pokemon Y before I decide to get Alpha Sapphire. If I can beat Y and still have that "Gotta Catch 'Em All!" feel, I'll grab it. Otherwise I'll keep saving my credit until something else comes out that piques my interest *


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Feb 25, 2015)

MARIO KART 7. I've had it since it was released and I still play it regularly


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 25, 2015)

Sawyer2030 said:


> MARIO KART 7. I've had it since it was released and I still play it regularly



*Not a fan of any racing/kart games. There's only one exception, and I already have it on 3 different platforms. ^^v*


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 25, 2015)

it's been 5 days just make ur mind up already lol


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 25, 2015)

Sell it on eBay and buy a Wii U.


----------



## Jawile (Feb 25, 2015)

Shovel Knight! One of the few perfect platformers out there.


----------

